# Post request memo to Career manager



## Drifter (22 Oct 2012)

Hey folks,

It has recently come to my attention that you can send a posting request memo to the Career Manager if your interested in a position on EMAA.
I don't know if it would have any influence on where the CM will post me, but I am going to try anyway.

I am looking for a example of what sort of reasons should be included in the memo,
perhaps even a example memo

I am not a wordsmith; I have the memo format down but find difficulty with wording of the meat  

Particulars about me 

DP 1.1 ISS with a strong IT background and interest
Not on any categories

I am posted on IR for the last year and just submited the memo to extend it another year 

My wife currently makes more money then me in her current position and her family is located near by 
Her employment is specialized enough that it is not easily if not impossible to find a similar position 

Once I get my second hook the financial stress of her changing careers will not be so much of an issue

I have about a year and a few months left on my initial contract 

I would like to ask the CM to be posted to my home town. According EMAA and speaking to people at those units there are positions available. 

What would the best way be to go about this ?

I have explored the idea of a CCM but it doesnt seem to a apropriate course of action


----------



## MikeL (22 Oct 2012)

Writing a memo to the CM is news to me.  You can put in your posting requests through EMAA as well you can get your clerk to add posting locations onto your MPRR.  



If you wish to submit a memo(again something I've never heard of) I would assume it would be addressed to the ACISS-IST Career Manager thru(CoC),  and be pretty straight forward from there.

Subject I A12 345 678 Pte Bloggins wish to be posted to XXXX 

I would like to be posted to XXXX for the following reasons;

a. blah blah blah;
b. blah blah blah

In conclusion I would like to be posted to XXXX

Reasons could be you wish to live with your wife,  this will improve you and your families lives, new position could be beneficial to the CF and your career, etc.


----------



## PuckChaser (22 Oct 2012)

I've always just talked to the CM in the interview... on EMAA when you go to My Career and update your posting preferences, you can type a short summary of why you want those specific locations and obstacles to your mobility.


----------



## DAA (22 Oct 2012)

QuietJim said:
			
		

> Hey folks,
> 
> It has recently come to my attention that you can send a posting request memo to the Career Manager if your interested in a position on EMAA.
> I don't know if it would have any influence on where the CM will post me, but I am going to try anyway.



If you go into EMAA and "add" a specific position to your "shopping cart" per se, from what I understand, it automatically generatess an email to the CM, informing them you are interested in that position.  What they do with it afterwards, is anyones guess.

I have recommended it to people before and the CM has actually called them within a few days.  So it's worth the look!


----------



## Swingline1984 (23 Oct 2012)

More of an administrative point, but, you would never write a "memo" to someone outside of your Unit.  You would write a letter on the appropriate DND/Unit letterhead and generally letters leaving a Unit are signed by the Commanding Officer.  As an Information Systems Specialist you are still ACISS core and not yet an Information Systems Technologist so would typically not fall under the Foreman of Signals, but the Chief Communications Operator; and that is exactly where your memo (through the chain of command [CoC]) should go so that they can weigh it against your career profile and try to line you up for what you want.  You can also request a phone interview with your Career Manager at any time thereby reaching out directly to him, but, if you don't message your concerns to/through your CoC than they will not know your wishes/intent and will not be able to help you.  Believe it or not the CoC while sometimes slow, is primarily looking out for your interests balanced by the needs of the service and career requirements.

One more point:  Baby ACISS (both core and specialist) are meant to spend qualifying time in a Brigade/Headquarters and Signal Squadron setting.  If you haven't been boarded and are not yet Development Period 2.1 (IST) selected you may have to wait for awhile.

Good Luck!!


----------



## Drifter (24 Oct 2012)

1984 said:
			
		

> More of an administrative point, but, you would never write a "memo" to someone outside of your Unit.  You would write a letter on the appropriate DND/Unit letterhead and generally letters leaving a Unit are signed by the Commanding Officer.  As an Information Systems Specialist you are still ACISS core and not yet an Information Systems Technologist so would typically not fall under the Foreman of Signals, but the Chief Communications Operator; and that is exactly where your memo (through the chain of command [CoC]) should go so that they can weigh it against your career profile and try to line you up for what you want.  You can also request a phone interview with your Career Manager at any time thereby reaching out directly to him, but, if you don't message your concerns to/through your CoC than they will not know your wishes/intent and will not be able to help you.  Believe it or not the CoC while sometimes slow, is primarily looking out for your interests balanced by the needs of the service and career requirements.
> 
> One more point:  Baby ACISS (both core and specialist) are meant to spend qualifying time in a Brigade/Headquarters and Signal Squadron setting.  If you haven't been boarded and are not yet Development Period 2.1 (IST) selected you may have to wait for awhile.
> 
> Good Luck!!




Thank you at least I now know where to go with this .. sometime its hard to figure out what steps I need to take as almost each person I talk to give me a different suggestion 
your suggestion however does make the most sense so far

It was suggested I could request to talk to the Chief Com Op by asking my chain, but should I use the memo path to do so or just ask them ? I wish to follow correct protocols
memo 

at the moment I am with a out unit and not at HQ, mostly just the local IT help guy ... the units I am looking at are taking new baby sigs all the time
and have some vacant positions at prior 2 that I am very interested in that are  IST oriented. 
Plus the area has a Tech school I can take some night courses , boosting my abilities even farther. Unfortunately where I am at currently there isn't that option.


----------



## Swingline1984 (24 Oct 2012)

QuietJim said:
			
		

> Thank you at least I now know where to go with this .. sometime its hard to figure out what steps I need to take as almost each person I talk to give me a different suggestion
> your suggestion however does make the most sense so far
> 
> It was suggested I could request to talk to the Chief Com Op by asking my chain, but should I use the memo path to do so or just ask them ? I wish to follow correct protocols
> ...



Just asking would be a good start, if they require a memo after that then break out your keyboard and go to town (search the DIN for the LFDTS writing guide this will help if you have to draft one [or the CANOSCOM/CJOC one if you're attached to the mother ship]).  I think your reasons for requesting a posting are fair and again I wish you luck, but try to manage your expectations, money is getting tight and they may not have the funds/vacancies to post you (but if you don't ask, you'll never know).

Further to this, has no one asked you if you'd like to speak to the Career Manager (not unheard of for a Pte)?  The boards are just finishing up and the visit schedule is out, you could also sit down with him and lay out your plans, however, if your CCO is in the know he will be able to message it from his end as well.

Anyway, another small bit of advice when speaking with your CoC/CCO is to have a long term career plan.  If you want to be a Sgt Major someday then tell them that; if your only goal is to achieve Sgt and retire at 25 years tell them that too.  Tell them you want this posting with the goal of attending some post secondary education, that you want to be the best IST since the invention of ACISS.  A motivated and engaged subordinate is a Tp WO's dream.

Cheers!


----------



## Infanteer (24 Oct 2012)

1984's advice is the right advice.  Your senior NCOs/WOs within your unit are your career managers.  They exist to manage manpower and look out for Army, Corps/Branch and your own interests.  Asking your supervisor if you can arrange an interview with the Cheif Comm Op regarding career management is a good start, although you likely have a troop warrant who may also be interested in this.


----------

